# Simon Boccanegra - The Penultimate Dramatic/Romantic Opera



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

It had been a while since I'd heard this masterpiece... my previous encounters with it being 3 or 4 viewings of it on DVD and on the Met player.

A couple days ago I got the Abbado/La Scala recording of it and listened to the whole thing. It seems to me like it's the most perfect example of pure drama in opera in the musically romantic style. If people not familiar with opera talk about wanting to see an opera that just has "good, gripping dramatic music from beginning to end, and a good dramatic plot that doesn't hinge on cliches or solely on romantic love" they're essentially talking about Simon Boccanegra.

I feel that it is a kind of climax of the operatic genre, in its perfect execution of a rich, deep and dramatic plot, though the use of Continuous masterful music from beginning to end. Of course Aïda or Don Carlo could be considered the same... but there's something different with Boccanegra. It seems to me like an opera that would appeal to anybody, even non-opera goers.

Anyways, I thoroughly enjoyed my review of the music via Abbado's recording... I just love how Verdi pops out one brilliant and fiery musical idea after another.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


> It had been a while since I'd heard this masterpiece... my previous encounters with it being 3 or 4 viewings of it on DVD and on the Met player.
> 
> A couple days ago I got the Abbado/La Scala recording of it and listened to the whole thing. It seems to me like it's the most perfect example of pure drama in opera in the musically romantic style. If people not familiar with opera talk about wanting to see an opera that just has "good, gripping dramatic music from beginning to end, and a good dramatic plot that doesn't hinge on cliches or solely on romantic love" they're essentially talking about Simon Boccanegra.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you have said & it's so lovely to hear about someone else's experience not just with this opera (my favourite) but also with this recording.

It was this recording which started my enduring passion for _Simon Boccanegra_ and for a long time I didn't feel I needed any other version either on CD or DVD.

I now have other recordings & DVDs and was lucky enough to see it live at ROH with Domingo in the role. But when I listen to this CD it always reminds me why this is my favourite opera of all time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK... OK... you have convinced me. I need to pick up a copy of this opera. Verdi was for too long an embarrassing absence in my collection as I focused more on his two great rivals: Wagner and Puccini. Right now I'm listening a gorgeous duet performed by Renee Fleming & Dimitri Hvorostovsky.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I am also looking to get more into Verdi. I have it downloading on iTunes as I post this. 

Is there an English translation of the libretto available online?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow I think I downloaded the wrong one. It's very bad mono sound, 1972... Cover looks like this:










This is the one I thought I was getting (same cast... at La Scala, 1977): http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Boccane...46239&sr=1-1&keywords=Simon+Boccanegra+abbado

Which sounds great in the previews. Is that the right recording?


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Couchie said:


> Wow I think I downloaded the wrong one. It's very bad mono sound, 1972... Cover looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the amazon link is the one I ordered. It is also on iTunes for $19.99.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the cover of mine










I've never been able to find an English libretto but this version comes with a full booklet.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


> Yes, the amazon link is the one I ordered. It is also on iTunes for $19.99.


Can you post iTunes link? I could not find it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

sospiro said:


> This is the cover of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely got the wrong one. Money well spent...


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

macgeek2005 said:


>


As I feared - not available in Canada. I will have to order the CD it seems.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

This opera is currently being streamed by WFMT online, a recording of a live broadcast by the LA Opera, I believe.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Two words: Ripati Giuro!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Two words: Ripati Giuro!!!












OK - I give up.


----------

